# General > Sport >  Ladies Football

## Wick10

Hello, is there any ladies out there who would like to take up football its not just a male game, would be good if someone thought about taken training its worth ago don't you think.  Be great if there was a ladies highland league  ::

----------


## ashaw1

*Would love to!*

----------


## Moonboots

I know that there was a few ladies trying to get a football team started in Thurso. they has the gym hall but Im not sure if they are still going.

I think a womans football teams would be good.. I think the best way round is getting training first then maye try and get into a small league like the Caithness 7s league first to make sure you have enough bodies to cover a team.

----------


## Wick10

yes i do remember something about the ladies football in thurso i did get in contact with them but didn't hear any more about it, caithness 7's would be good but its getting someone to train and where?   ::

----------


## Moonboots

Basically you need someone with a training certificate and someone who can provide first aid. Once you have this then all you need is to find a place to train which probably the best place would be is the games hall or gym in the high schools

----------


## Sandra

When I moved up here 4 years ago I tried setting up a Ladies team.  Got alot of interest but sadly not enough to hold regular training sessions.

I contacted the 7's league to see if we could join them.  They would have been very happy for us to do so, but it never happened.

I also went on some coaching courses ran by Ross County.

Basically was lacking general support for a ladies team (no one was pepared to help, and those that said they would didn't), lacking interest (especially during winter, when cold & dark & wet), lacking a suitable training venue (we used the Bower School football field for free).  

There were also issues of payment for a venue, but perhaps if we had joined the 7's that might not have been a problem.

Anyway, I'd be interested in joining a team if you get one set-up.

----------


## Moonboots

One more thing i might add that if you get the numbers then get a sponsor for a set of strips and hopefully they will provide some funds to go towards the costs of entering the 7's league.

Let me know if you want some help

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

my wife would love to participate. could you keep me informed please.

----------


## Hibeechick

Count me in aswell!

----------


## danc1ngwitch

:: * ermmmmm i can take the black eyes and i'd b happy ta keep the public entertained. Count me in. ( yes i can run )*

----------


## Wick10

we have a few ladies interested in the game but do you know of anyone whom would like to train us, i'm not sure who to ask about this bit  ::

----------


## dc1

hey there. im dc1's daughter and i would also like to play football. why dont you try some of the wick academy players or people involved as some of them have coaching certificates.

----------


## Moonboots

Pretty soon theres going to be level 1 and 2 coaching sessions. im not sure how long this will be but I will let you know when i find out more.

----------


## Sandra

I've done the level 1 & 2 SFA coaching courses, but wouldn't feel comfortable doing the coaching on my own.

You would need someone much more experienced than me.

----------


## Wick10

I have been asking around but still waiting for replys, hopefully someone will train us, thats good to know that you have level 1 & 2

----------


## Moonboots

I would get in contact with the Caithness Boys Football Association as they are arranging courses for coaching soon and maybe they could put someone through it for a small fee or either put you in the right direction.

----------


## Moonboots

Im going to be doing my coaching course soon and might be able to help out if need be

----------


## gemma89

where can you find out about doing coaching courses?

----------


## Moonboots

> where can you find out about doing coaching courses?


You would be better to contact the CAFA and they might be able to advise but I will try and find out a number and forward it to you.

----------


## gemma89

thanks.  ::

----------


## little miss sunshine

I MOVED TO WICK 5 YEARS BACK AND HAVE BEEN WANTING TO SET UP A TEAM SINCE.

I PLAYED FOR 10YEARS FOR BURY LADIES FC AND HELP SET UP THE GIRLS ACADEMY WITH A LOTTERY GRANT.

I HAVE MY FA JUNIOR MANAGES CERTIFICATE AND USED TO COACH GIRLS  AND BOYS 5-16.

I WOULD LOVE TO SORT OUT A LADIES...AND MAYBE GIRLS TEAM BUT NEED TO GET ADULT COACHING CERTIFICATES.

HAS ANYONE THOUGHT OF THE NEW ALL WEATHER AT WICK HIGH AS A VENUE. I KNOW OF A GOOD 7'S TOURNAMENT IN ENGLAND IN JUNE/JULY THAT COULD BE ENTERED IF PEOPLE ARE WILLING TO PIT THE TIME IN







 ::

----------


## ashaw1

*Does this mean it might actually happen then?*

----------


## little miss sunshine

IF THE LADY WITH THE CERTIFICATES BUT NOT THE WANT TO TAKE IT ON HERSELF PM'S ME THEN I WOULD GLADLY HELP TO TRY AND GET THIS UNDERWAY.

 ::

----------


## little miss sunshine

If Sandra Is Still Interested In Sharing Coaching Then I Don't See Why This Can't Happen. I Was One Of The Few Who Went To The Last Attempt She Made.

I Also May Have A Sponsor In Mind

----------


## wild1

Count me in I'll be there good way of getting fit and I can kick a ball

----------


## Wick10

I'm liking the sound of this, lets just keep trying and hopefully we will get it together ladies  :Wink:

----------


## little miss sunshine

i'm still waiting on a pm from sandra re a team, but in the mean time if ladies just want to have a friendly kick around then lets just do it and go from there!!

bignold park has plenty of spare grass, and i'm sure i can sort some cones for make shift goals! :Wink: 

who's in???

and what night??

----------


## Wick10

Count me in i'm up for it can't do Thursdays though  ::

----------


## Hibeechick

> i'm still waiting on a pm from sandra re a team, but in the mean time if ladies just want to have a friendly kick around then lets just do it and go from there!!
> 
> bignold park has plenty of spare grass, and i'm sure i can sort some cones for make shift goals!
> 
> who's in???
> 
> and what night??



Yup count me in! Can usually make any night but  on the odd occassions differs depending on work etc!

----------


## ashaw1

*Can't wait! Pretty much any night for me!*

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

hi i'm studmuffin's soon to be wife.  i'd love to join the team or just meet up for a kick about.  i currently just have a kick about in the field with the dog but so far we've gone through about ten balls and apart from chewing them he's not very good at returning the ball.

----------


## wild1

Hi I can come any night apart from a tuesday

----------


## little miss sunshine

ok we need at least 8 people really ten would be best!!!

how about a thursday  followed by a friendly drink to make a plan of action????????????????? ::

----------


## little miss sunshine

sorry wild1 forgot u can't do thursdays!!! how about a sunday afternoon for the first get together and we'll go from there??? ::

----------


## ashaw1

*As long as it's not this sunday as Hibbeechick and i have a wedding fayre to attend!*

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

studmuffin's missus again,  please let me know where and when and i'll be there.

----------


## Hibeechick

> *As long as it's not this sunday as Hibbeechick and i have a wedding fayre to attend!*


I cant make any sunday at all in march  :Frown:

----------


## Sandra

I can make most weeknights, except Wednesdays for about another 5 or 6 weeks.

Saturday and Sunday afternoons are ok with me too.

----------


## Wick10

What day would be suitable for everyone then, Monday, Friday or Saturday afternoon?

----------


## ashaw1

*Probably monday or friday for me!*

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

studmuffins missus again,  friday or monday would be good for me also.  where are you all thinking of meeting up?

----------


## little miss sunshine

i'm available every night except tuesdays, due to darts.

have had a pm from sandra and would like to get a training plan up and running so watch this space!!!

this will happen...i'm currently enquiring about venues....would anyone begrudge paying a pound or two for facilities??? ::

----------


## Hibeechick

> i'm available every night except tuesdays, due to darts.
> 
> have had a pm from sandra and would like to get a training plan up and running so watch this space!!!
> 
> this will happen...i'm currently enquiring about venues....would anyone begrudge paying a pound or two for facilities???


Wouldnt be a problem at all!

Monday or friday would suit me best... after march a sundays are fine too

----------


## STUDMUFFIN

studmuffins missus (al) don't mind paying a few quid at all.  do we need new balls?

----------


## ashaw1

*Wouldn't bother me either, might be able to get a better venue that way.*

----------


## -Sarah-

I wouldnt mind a kick about, count me in too

----------


## Wick10

I don't mind paying at all, if any of you ladies have any friends who are interested bring them along to, the more the better  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra

I don't mind paying either.

----------


## danc1ngwitch

so what  is accually happing?
Is there a meeting?
Is there goin to b a fittness test?
No point bantering about it, and then for it to fall through.
Clearness is what is needed instead of folks loggin on and thinkin ermmm so is it yes or no, etc etc.

----------


## Sandra

First the 'organisers/coaches' would need to get together to arrange a plan of action, coaching ideas, so that when everyone gets together first a first kick-about/training session, we're not just stood about wondering what to do, looking like fools.

It has to be enjoyable and fun, so that people will turn up the next time.

So I think it will be just a case of be patient and watch this space.  Things will hopefully happen in next 2-3 weeks.

----------


## Sandra

> so what is accually happing?
> Is there goin to b a fittness test?


It's for any ability.  People will get fitter by playing.




> so what is accually happing?
> No point bantering about it, and then for it to fall through.


If people offered to help, things might happen sooner.

----------


## Solskjaer

hi i would love to come and play foootball and so would some of my friends. jst tell us where and when and we will be there

----------


## danc1ngwitch

> It's for any ability. People will get fitter by playing.
> 
> 
> 
> If people offered to help, things might happen sooner.


 cough cough, wuld offer help but wea 6 kids and no help sorry no can do.
If able wuld turn up for kick about tho.

----------


## wild1

Hi anyone know whats happening yet???

----------


## ashaw1

*I can see this getting forgotten about!*

----------


## Brizer2k7

If The Caithness ladies need me to do a website for them then give me a shout.

I have a new template you could use here?

http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~bria...tball%2002.htm

----------


## Sandra

if little miss sunshine can get back to me, then we can start arranging something.

----------


## ashaw1

*Just wondered what was happening!*

----------


## Sandra

I've not heard anything back.

I'm only prepared to assist others in setting this up, and will not do it on my own (been there done that, never again!).

Looks like the idea may be shelved!

----------


## rfcgav

LADIES FOOTBALL  :: 

 :Wink:

----------


## beephope

I'm be very interested in getting involved when I move up in June. 
I don't have a coaching certificate, but I've been involved with a team in London and I'd be happy to help organise things.

----------


## lynsey

im interested. ive got coach certificates through the sfa for coaching kids. keep me posted with details.

----------


## little miss sunshine

sorry guys, gals...whatever...i'm still very much up for it just had no access to computer...have pm'd sandra to sort it.....watch this space!!!!

----------


## little miss sunshine

unfortunately sandra can't do this at the mo but if lynsey pm'd me maybe we could sort out a session....as soon as possible

----------


## beephope

Any chance we could manage a kick about over this or next weekend?
Nothing complicated, just say a time and place and see who turns up?

----------

